# lincoln creek kennels



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey guys, I am interested in a pup from a breeding with the chocolate labs roux and stella from lincoln creek kennels. I was wondering if one of you lab guys could take a look at the pedigrees on the websight of these two dogs and let me know what you think before I pull the trigger and make this purchase. Not trying to promote the kennel or anything just looking for some informed advice. http://www.lincolncreeklabs.com/


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Roux is a pretty awesome dog. He's been throwing some very nice pups as of lately as well. If you look over on www.retrievertrainingforum.net in their forum there is a thread of one of his pups that had a Field Trial Derby win at 8 months of age which is incredibly impressive. Frank Price and Tim West I believe co-own Roux and both are very very nice guys and will talk your ear off about that dog.

Can't say much about the female of the litter but she has a pretty nice pedigree as well.

Here is the website for Roux http://www.bayoumagicretrievers.com/Bay ... _Roux.html

I can't remember but I believe Roux is an EIC carrier so I would check with Frank on that and make sure the dam of the litter has been tested.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Thank you very much Mr. Chaws very much appreciated. The owner of the kennel seems like a very nice guy and he gave me some references to call which I did today. They all had nothing but praise for this guys breeding program. One of the references told me he buys dogs from them for search and rescue. I am guessing that these types of dogs have to be highly trainable. I think I am gonna get one if the wife lets me. I do appreciate you taking the time to verify for me.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Chaws Roux sure is a nice looking well put together dog too. appreciate the link.


----------

